# Iceland Plans to Export Geothermal Energy



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Iceland Plans to Export Geothermal Energy.



> *Iceland sits on one of the world's greatest geothermal hot spots and a recent discovery of underground lava has increased the amount of geothermal energy the county could be harnessing. Iceland already gets 81 percent of its electricity from the renewable resource and expects to be fully powered by renewable energy by 2050. With most of its energy needs met, it wants to share with the rest of Europe.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

